# U.S. air strike kills al Qaeda boss in Somalia



## evangilder (May 1, 2008)

Get some!  



> U.S. war planes killed an Islamist rebel said to be al Qaeda's leader in Somalia and as many as 30 other people on Thursday in Washington's biggest blow against an insurgency raging since 2007.
> 
> The rebels said Aden Hashi Ayro -- who led al Shabaab militants blamed for attacks on government troops and their Ethiopian allies -- died in the first major success for a string of U.S. air-strikes on Somali insurgents in the last year.
> 
> ...



U.S. air strike kills al Qaeda boss in Somalia - Yahoo! News


----------



## machine shop tom (May 1, 2008)

Two thoughts.

1) The bastards had it coming.

2) I'm guessing that the AC's were marking targets for something else to drop a laser-guided bomb to. AFAIK, the AC's can't drop bombs, which I woud think would explain the loud blasts and extensive damage better than 105mm shell fire.

tom


----------



## wilbur1 (May 1, 2008)

Freakin basterds got what they deserve


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Freakin basterds got what they deserve



Yep!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2008)

I Love This Sh!t.... USA USA USA USA!!!


----------



## Erich (May 1, 2008)

again it proves a point..............you can hide and then one day ..........WHAM ~

All I can say for relatives and friends serving over the mid-east killing off their cousins - kick their A**


----------



## timshatz (May 1, 2008)

Al-Quida retirement plan. A cell phone and a long coversation. Saves a lot of paperwork.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful thing!

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2008)

"Infidel planes bombed Dusamareb," 

ha ha. I love it. 

If we are infidels, what does that make you, you sorry piece of s**t?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Long may they rest in.......HELL!


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Like he says, you can run, but you cannot hide..... Couldn't happen to
a nicer guy !

Charles


----------



## <simon> (Aug 4, 2008)

Good old Yanks sure know how to deal with the 'trouble makers'!

Good on ya USA and thankyou for making the world that little bit safer


----------

